# Question... [bank fraud]



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

I don't know if any of you know how this works but I'm just curious.

My friend's brother has been depositing those deposit envelopes into the ATM. At first he did it for $40 and literally forgot to put the money into the envelope. Then he saw that they still gave him the $40 so he figured "Hey free money" so he did it for $50, $100, and $250. Now the bank's sending him notices saying he has to pay the money by this time. He doesn't have the $400 to pay the bank, and his parents won't help him because they think it's time for him to learn a lesson.

Considering banks are Federally insured, is this a federal crime? I don't really care either way what happens to this kid, I'm just curious to know.

Thanks!


----------



## RustyShackleford (Sep 1, 2005)

*Re: Question...*

Hmmm, I would highly doubt it would go federal, but as for state law, perhaps Ch.266 Sec. 30 Larceny by False Pretenses, and would be a felony as it's over $250. Anyone else?


----------



## wryman (Jan 30, 2005)

*Re: Question...*

Idiot!!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Question...*

Yeah he's a pretty big moron. I guess the first time they took his word for it and then he did it more thinking "HEY! FREE MONEY!" His sister wants him to spend the night in jail (or however long) because he doesn't ever seem to learn.


----------



## 94c (Oct 21, 2005)

*Re: Question...*



badogg88 said:


> Yeah he's a pretty big moron. I guess the first time they took his word for it and then he did it more thinking "HEY! FREE MONEY!" His sister wants him to spend the night in jail (or however long) because he doesn't ever seem to learn.


Tell your friend's brother to stop wasting his time. He can make a much larger withdrawal by simply walking up to a teller and handing her a note written on a paper napkin. It works quite easily and "hey!! free money!!!"


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

*Re: Question...*

I think you should find some new friends.


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

*Re: Question...*



badogg88 said:


> Yeah he's a pretty big moron. I guess the first time they took his word for it and then he did it more thinking "HEY! FREE MONEY!" His sister wants him to spend the night in jail (or however long) because he doesn't ever seem to learn.


"Hey! Free Money!" ???!?!? Come on now, nobody is that stupid.

I have a feeling it's going to be a lot longer then a night in jail. I agree with Officer Dunngeon, get some new friends.:-({|=


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Question...*

What do you mean that there is no free money ??

These idiots will keep trying.


----------



## HOTLUNCH (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: Question...*

MGL 266 Section 33


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

Another brilliant criminal trying to reinvent the wheel


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

*Re: Question...*

Dunny,

He's not my friend, he's my friend's brother. I've never met the kid. He lives on the North shore, she goes to school here on the South shore. Just to clear the air.


----------

